# How to promote my soaps????



## mare61 (May 25, 2008)

I just started selling my soaps at a local farmers market, but to be honest sales aren't very good. Any suggestions on how I could promote my soaps???
I have a little sign that states why handmade soaps are better for your skin than commercial soaps. But thats all. Should I start giving away samples???? Any input is more than welcome. My soaps are very plain.


----------



## Tabitha (May 25, 2008)

Samples are always good!


----------



## SouthernEssence (May 25, 2008)

> My soaps are very plain.



Unfortunately, people are ignorant to real handmade soap.  They see a high priced plain bar of soap instead of a bar that's great for their skin and not full of detergents and chemicals.  I've been there, I've had to compete with over-scented brightly colored synthetic soaps while my soaps are 100% natural, made from scratch with no artificial colorants or fragrances.  It's really sad.


----------



## Lane (May 26, 2008)

I went three years with _maybe _ $100 in sales. 

I tried and tried to make myself look like a bigger company, using words like "we" "our" such and such. As soon as I said screw it and did things my own way... that's when it boomed! 

_Why_ do you make soap? _Why_ is it better? 

I think it is great that your soaps are plain! What does your packaging look like?


----------



## Chay (May 26, 2008)

Lane is right, the key may be in your packaging. If you think your plain looking soap is what is causing low sales then you'll need to make your packaging pop.
Another idea is to have your soap displayed in log form and allow the consumer to cut their own bar or to request the size bar they want. Once cut you can put the soap in a small brown paper bag and slip in a card with the ingredient list and contact info. Being able to cut your own soap would make it a novelty while still reinforcing to the customers that it is indeed homemade.


----------



## IanT (May 26, 2008)

how long after setting can CP be cut if you went that route?? wouldnt it be too hard after a while??


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

*marketing tips*

I use e-mail campaigns and sent them out to EVERYONE I knew...and a lot of people I didn't. Specials, tidbits abotu skin care, etc.

I keep them short, sweet...and only do one every two months or so, so as not to bombard people with it.  

I also bit the bullet and did marketing....a lot of it. I joined a women's business group (more potential customers...) and marketed to businesses as a corporate gift option.

I sponsored a local t-ball team (for a few bucks, really....)

And I have started to hit the flea market and craft show circuit.


----------

